# 1099 Tax Issues



## Odogst Dr (Feb 12, 2016)

For three weeks now every time I try to download my 1099 the Uber website has been telling me that I am entering the last 4 digits of my social wrong. I went and reset it multiple times with no luck. Uber support is clueless. Recently they posted a link for people who were unable to get their forms and guess what. You got it, it doesn't work either. It takes the digits and improperly moves them rendering it useless. Has anyone else had this happen and if so do you have a resolution?


----------

